# miele dishwasher.....any opinions?



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Ya want me to check with my supplier and get their opinion? First thing I know very expensive, second only heard this, poor reliability needs more repairs than a whole bunch of "cheaper" brands. 
I will ask my supplier for ya.
"who luvs ya baby?" LOL


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

skymaster said:


> Ya want me to check with my supplier and get their opinion? First thing I know very expensive, second only heard this, poor reliability needs more repairs than a whole bunch of "cheaper" brands.
> I will ask my supplier for ya.
> "who luvs ya baby?" LOL


Hey Jackie baby,,,,,

I know they are expensive, but I think it may be a better quality. It also has 2 year warranty. 

I am interested in the starter model, called the inspira


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for your help Jackie.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

i know you are asking about the miele, but i'll throw in a vote for the fisher 2 drawer model. we have had for about 2-1/2 years so far and love it. nice being able to do small loads and not feel guilty. or do two loads at once, on two different cycles. not cheap though


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I just looked up the fisher model and it looks really nice.

Where are they made?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

HEY BEAUTIFUL read this http://www.consumersearch.com/www/k...ws/index.html?source=adwords&refcd=GO005925c_


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Jackie, you handsome devil......:wink: 

I read the report. I guess everyone has an opinion. You ask different people and they give you different opinions. 

So confusing.......

Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

:brows: :brows: :devil: :blush: did ya get your posts covered?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

No, have not covered my posts.

I have been looking into a paint type product that you roll or paint on, that would give me a stucco looking finish.

I think at this point it probably is the easiest thing for me to do. 

(I'm approaching the 1 1/2 year mark since starting this project, and I am sort of looking forward to finishing it.)

Thanks Jackie, you handsome devil you. :wink:


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> I just looked up the fisher model and it looks really nice.
> 
> Where are they made?


(from their website)
The company has manufacturing sites located in Auckland and Dunedin, New Zealand; Cleveland, Australia; Huntington Beach, California; Clyde, Ohio, USA and Italy. 

I will have to look to see where mine was made, i honestly don't know. Had to call their customer service line once, they were wonderful on the phone, i think i spoke to australia office


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

terri and jj

I asked today at an appliance retailer where they were made and they said New Zealand, and actually saw the dishwasher, drawer type, and it is really nice. 

Expensive. I think I may go with the entry level miele, which is a little less expensive, and from what I hear a very good dishwasher.

I am going to aspire for the fisher next. 

Thanks for your suggestion and help.

(Really love the drawer idea).


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm late but maybe can add to future questions. Our Miele dishwasher that came with the house 8 years ago is working fine, never had a problem. Well, except on the first day, when we wondered where the silverware holder was 

I cannot say anything nice about their range hood or microwave oven though, POS!


----------



## CoolYeah (Nov 8, 2019)

I hope my answer is still useful. Miele's electrical appliances are of good quality and have a long service life. My friend has used them for more than five years without any life problems.Overall, the cost performance is ok.


----------

